# Experience with AcidRod.com?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone have any experience ordering from them? I ordered a bunch of materials from them on 1/24. My card was charged the following Monday, 1/27. As of last night, my order status had not been updated and I still have not received my order. I know they're a mom and pop store so I'm trying to be patient but they haven't returned my emails (their site lists it as the best way to contact them), either. 

Have any of you ordered from them recently? If so, was your order delayed as well?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Several friends and I have used them. They are slower than molasses in January in Maine, but they will eventually get you your stuff. It got so aggravating that we quit using them because of their lack of speed and concern.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Several friends and I have used them. They are slower than molasses in January in Maine, but they will eventually get you your stuff. It got so aggravating that we quit using them because of their lack of speed and concern.


Thanks for the reply. It's getting a little frustrating but I wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one with this experience before I got bent out of shape. Thanks again!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I ordered a couple of things from them and it took some time to get them. When i called them asking where my stuff was the lady told me that one of the rod tips I ordered wasn't in stock and they were waiting on it to come in to ship my order. The site said it was in stock and they never contacted me when they weren't able to fill the order. It was my first and last time ordering from them. If i can get off during the week to get to the rod room or if I can get something at the local places I would rather the money stay local, if I can't get it here I am ordering from mudhole, just hate the shipping costs but they are fast.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

dvldocz said:


> If i can get off during the week to get to the rod room or if I can get something at the local places I would rather the money stay local, if I can't get it here I am ordering from mudhole, just hate the shipping costs but they are fast.


Yeah, that's my problem, too. It's hard to get off early enough to make it over there before they close.

I've ordered from mudhole as well. Their process is pretty solid, it just sucks to order online and pay taxes. :/

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I sent them an email just to test the waters. The email came back the next day but it looked like an 8 year old wrote it. No caps, no paragraphs.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> I sent them an email just to test the waters. The email came back the next day but it looked like an 8 year old wrote it. No caps, no paragraphs.


Interesting. Makes me wonder if some of the stuff wasn't in stock and they just don't want to tell me. I can't imagine they're so busy that they don't have time to email me back about an order that's been paid for nearly three weeks.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're not in a hurry then they're ok. Otherwise, I use The Rod Room in Orange Beach or Mudhole.com. Acidrod does have blanks that Mudhole doesn't so sometimes I'm forced to use them if I want something in particular.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Xpac said:


> If you're not in a hurry then they're ok. Otherwise, I use The Rod Room in Orange Beach or Mudhole.com. Acidrod does have blanks that Mudhole doesn't so sometimes I'm forced to use them if I want something in particular.


Yeah, I'm beginning to realize that. Luckily, the due date for this rod was pushed back from this Saturday to mid-March!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have used them a ton and have always been pleased with their customer service. They are good people. They ARE slow but have an excellent selection and the cheapest shipping costs you will find. I also like to spend money local but they are sometimes 25% cheaper on the same items. I will continue to use them


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Smitty81 said:


> They ARE slow but have an excellent selection and the cheapest shipping costs you will find.


Thanks for the reply. In your experience, is three weeks or more about par for the course with them?


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

3 weeks is longer than I have ever had to wait. Usually 7-12 days for me. Maybe something is on back order? Send Colleen an email to check on the order. If what I need isn't an urgent need, the savings are worth the wait.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I've sent them three emails already. No response. This will most likely be the last order I place with them.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

dvldocz said:


> I ordered a couple of things from them and it took some time to get them. When i called them asking where my stuff was the lady told me that one of the rod tips I ordered wasn't in stock and they were waiting on it to come in to ship my order. The site said it was in stock and they never contacted me when they weren't able to fill the order. It was my first and last time ordering from them. If i can get off during the week to get to the rod room or if I can get something at the local places I would rather the money stay local, if I can't get it here I am ordering from mudhole, just hate the shipping costs but they are fast.


You can order online from Rod Room. Kathy and her daughters, Nikki and Kelly are good people. therodroom.com


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I finally called them. Coincidentally, it just so happens that my order was scheduled to go out tomorrow. Riiight. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They told my buddy that twice before they actually shipped the blank. This is merely a guess but I believe they are a real small outfit and don't stock everything so they have to order it when they receive an order for it. that is my impression at least.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me. I was supposed to get a tracking number Thursday night. Nothing. Doing business with someone shouldn't be this difficult.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawaiianlclboi (Jun 14, 2011)

Their shipping is unbelievably slow. It took me two months to get three blanks. They kept telling me they were back ordered from Batson. No effort on their part to keep me informed on the status


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

They never mentioned it being backordered. I'm calling tomorrow to have them ship it, cancel the order, or have it disputed. This is ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Just talked to them again. She said she couldn't give me any excuse for not sending it out on Friday like she told me she was going to do last week, but that she promised I would have a tracking number tonight. We will see.

I have never had a buying experience like this. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I really hate to hear that the customer service over there has fallen off so much. I have always had good experiences with them. Good luck with your order.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

She has been really nice both times I've talked to her but yesterday makes two times she hasn't followed through on a promise to me. 

Thanks for the reply!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

